# 16" OC wall framing



## spebby (Oct 24, 2007)

Cut the first sheet of sheetrock you put up. The rest will be ok.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

You must cut one or the other...and since drywall is easier to work, guess which one gets picked?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

3/4" of an inch :}:}:}:} on the outside, your first layout mark at 16 oc is 15 1/4 from outside corner then 16's.Did you remember to put a nailer in the corner? Also you have to run from the last stud closest to 8' back to corner and cut to fit unless you can run full sheets corner to corner


----------



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Yes*



skymaster said:


> 3/4" of an inch :}:}:}:} on the outside, your first layout mark at 16 oc is 15 1/4 from outside corner then 16's.Did you remember to put a nailer in the corner? Also you have to run from the last stud closest to 8' back to corner and cut to fit unless you can run full sheets corner to corner


Yes that is exactly how i did my wall layout. I pulled from the outside wall to 15 1/4 then 16's from their.

For my interior wall i have corners built. This is when the confusion set in, because the oc was correct on my exterior side but now looked off on the interior side. 

Thanks to you guys i have it figured out now!

Thank you very much!

Texas


----------



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

*I have video cameras at the site*

You can see the corner that i am talking about here.
http://7805newcastlect.afccinc.com/view/view.shtml


This was my first wall so do not beat me up about the headers, trimmers, cripples; because i already know this, and tomorrow we are full force with the correct understanding.

We just wanted to start and step back for a bit to let what just happened soak in. 

You can also find info here
http://RealTimeBuilding.Com


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Erik; NOW I know exactly what the problems are;
First look from the OUTSIDE in and it will look alot better
Second you are from Texas 
ROFLMAO:laughing: :thumbup: :yes: 
Sorry could not resist. The Devil made me do it
Jack


----------



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Yea from the outside in is great*

It was from the inside out that threw me. The other wall is not effected by this because its plated butt against the other wall.

I have got it now and i am pumped up about tomorrow!

Thats ok; you can poke at me about Texas, i have lived all over so for now it is Texas.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Many ,many,many years ago in a galaxy far far away. I dwelled with Aliens in a place called Lackland Air Force base in some thing called San Antonio
LOL


----------



## erikkl2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Window rough in question*

Im back for more.

We are having to rough in an area for triple unit window. This unit is set in a frame the overhangs the slab by , what i think to be, is 8".

It is the window with the copper above it, second from the right.
http://afccinc.com/Help/customHome.jpg

Floor Plan:
http://afccinc.com/Help/windowHelp.jpg

You can tell by looking at the floor plan that this window is not on the slab.

Anyone can scratch something together are send a link that would be great. I will check my email on the job in a little while.

Texas


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

You are not "missing" anything. As you have observed, you can't measure from the outside corner of the wall to establish 16" centers for the sheathing, and from the inside corners to establish 16" spacing for the drywall at the same time. Since the framers are there first , they are obviously going to layout to make their wall sheathing as easy as possible for themselves, so the sheetrockers will have to cut the first sheets on most exterior walls; besides sheetrock material waste is cheaper than plywood material waste. The interior walls should lay out well for the sheetrock.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Erik; I understand what you are saying however what is the question? :}
With only 8" projection the unit should be self supporting. If an Andersen unit it will contain interior cables that you adjust for level and support before you close interior with trim. If this is your question.:yes:  
Jack


----------

